# Solid rivet setting tool



## BigTerp (Jul 20, 2012)

Been working on gathering materials/tools for my build. I'm in need of an air hammer for setting solid rivets. Is this one from Harbor Freight good enough, or is it junk? I'll probably only need it for setting a few dozen rivets or so.

https://www.harborfreight.com/super-duty-air-hammer-with-chisels-47868.html

Also trying to find "punches" (the actuall rivet setting tool) for the air hammer as well, but haven't had any luck. Harbor Freight sells an air riveting hammer that comes with the punches, but I don't want to spend $100 on it. https://www.harborfreight.com/3x-air-riveting-hammer-with-5-piece-chisel-set-97857.html
Anyone have a link or local place that I could find these? Thanks!!!


----------



## MOE (Jul 20, 2012)

I've seen a few people on here say that they bought the one from Harbor Freight and used a drill to make the punch out of one of the ones that come with it.


----------



## MOE (Jul 20, 2012)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=21870&hilit=harbor+freight+rivet&start=15




BassBlaster said:


> All I did was purchase the air hammer that comes with 9 bits from Harbor Freight for $12.99. I took the pointed bit and cut the end off it so it was flat. I then center punched the end of the bit to keep a drill bit from walking and started drilling the end of the bit with a 1/2" drill bit to get the dish shape. I used a rivot for test fitting to get some what close. I then put the air hammer bit in my drill and spun it while using emory cloth and sandpaper to smooth it up. Be careful drilling, you dont want to get too deep. If you cant get the exact countour, its better for the bit to be making contact with the center of the rivot rather than the edges. You can get it very close with the emory cloth though.
> 
> Hope that explains it and if you need a pic, I can go out and get one later this eveing or tomorrow.
> 
> For the record, someone else posted this before me, this wasnt my idea. It works very well though and takes about 5 or 10 minutes to make!!


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Moe!! I had seen that thread a few weeks ago, I couldn't remember which hammer he used or where he got it from. Been searching the forum for that thread all morning. Thanks again, I'll give that hammer a try and see if I can't make a punch.


----------



## MOE (Jul 20, 2012)

Anytime. Let us know how it works out for ya


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 21, 2012)

That one will work. This one works a little better:

https://www.harborfreight.com/3x-air-riveting-hammer-with-5-piece-chisel-set-97857.html


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 21, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> That one will work. This one works a little better:
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3x-air-riveting-hammer-with-5-piece-chisel-set-97857.html



Thanks Dave!! That was the one I referenced earlier and didn't want to pay $100 for. I'm sure it's better than the one I'm looking at. I'm thinking I'll only have to set around 2 dozen or so solid rivets. So if I can get by with the $15 dollar one, i'd be happy. Doing a leak test as we speak though, so hopefullly that solid river number doesn't expand!!!


----------



## sawmill (Jul 21, 2012)

The cheap one will work. That is the one that I have. I think I was the one that posted about using one on the other thread. I first made a bit for mine about 15 years ago and I replaced all the rivets on the transom of a 12 foot boat that I bought at that time. It will work on steel rivets also but works much better with aluminum ones. I have used my air hammer alot and I guess I got my 5.00 out of it. I bought 2 of them and bought there needle scaler that goes on this type of hammer also.


----------



## bg64vw (Jul 22, 2012)

Go to Google and the shopping tab and put in "brazier rivet setter". You can order them for just a few bucks and use a hammer with them if you want. I went to sears and bought an air hammer fairly reasonably. I think most boat rivets Ive seen are 3/16 but I also got a 1/4 inch for wallowed out 3/16 rivets that couldnt be repaired and drilled them out to 1/4. You can also order brazier rivets from lots of sites. These are the kind used on boats.


----------

